# Duck Hunting in Ne SD



## MallardMaddness (Oct 29, 2009)

Well i was thinking about going up to that area here in the next two weeks for duck hunting but i was wondering what the report on ducks is up there. And i was also wondering when the migartion is suppose to kick into effective this year


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Just a FYI you do know that SD has a lottery draw for waterfowl and that drawing was held in July.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Acemallard said:


> Just a FYI you do know that SD has a lottery draw for waterfowl and that drawing was held in July.


He's from south east SD.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I would wait at least 3-4 weeks before coming up if you are planning on doing any field hunts. As of right now most farmers are getting their beans done and the corn should be mostly done with in the next few weeks. We are mainly shooting alot of blue and green wing teal and a few mallards here and there. The best time of year to come our way would be the first to mid part of November depending on the weather. :beer:


----------



## korsgaden (Jun 21, 2010)

i and another guy got our tags for ten days starting nov9th /hit it perfect last year with good numbers of birds and very littlepressure


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Plenty of birds around now. No reason not to be able to get great shoots either on water or in the fields in October in NE SD. You run the risk of frozen water if you come in Nov.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

xTrMWtRFwLr said:


> I would wait at least 3-4 weeks before coming up if you are planning on doing any field hunts. As of right now most farmers are getting their beans done and the corn should be mostly done with in the next few weeks. We are mainly shooting alot of blue and green wing teal and a few mallards here and there. The best time of year to come our way would be the first to mid part of November depending on the weather. :beer:


Not sure which farmers are going to have their corn out in a few weeks, but up in extreme NE SD the bean fields are just opening up.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> xTrMWtRFwLr said:
> 
> 
> > I would wait at least 3-4 weeks before coming up if you are planning on doing any field hunts. As of right now most farmers are getting their beans done and the corn should be mostly done with in the next few weeks. We are mainly shooting alot of blue and green wing teal and a few mallards here and there. The best time of year to come our way would be the first to mid part of November depending on the weather. :beer:
> ...


My friends have 640 acres of corn done in Roberts Co. already...Many others going on corn right now too.


----------



## ducksavage (Oct 6, 2011)

anyone out there been in the devils lake n dakota area? any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## Wingtipsdown2605 (Oct 21, 2011)

not sure on a crop report for devils lake but my buddy was up there last week and said the birds are in there heavy!


----------

